# Freezing to death !



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

SAN BERNADINO, DEVORE, CA.
HORRIFIC CONDITIONS THERE--------SPRAYING DOWN OUTDOOR KENNELS WITH DOGS STILL IN THEM, 7 DIED ALREADY FROM FROSTBITE !
INCIDENTS OF KICKING AND BEATING A DOG TO GET HIM INTO THE CAGE ! AND THIS GUY STILL WORKS THERE !!
THREE GERMAN SHEPHERDS THERE.......anyone???


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG ...that is so sad poor babies


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The horrors never end - is there a link to this place?
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

www.facebook.com/pages/People-for-Paws-Network/119735384716987?v=wall 

OR: Search DEVORE SHELTER SAN BERNADINO CA. FREEZING DOGS
THANKS FOR THE INTEREST !! EVERYONE, THERE ARE 3 GSD'S THERE !!!
CAN ANYONE PULL THEM ???


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Disgusting. *More* than disgusting.

I went to the Devore site and don't find any GSDs? (I did see one white that, can't tell from the pic, might be pure or not - dunno - but otherwise none?)


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a news link:

Devore Animal Shelter in San Bernardino, California Accused of Letting Dogs Freeze! - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


----------

